# Togiak vs Jenzi V



## MeFoMan (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lebe noch! Und ich gelobe, dass ich mich künftig auch wieder mehr einbringen werde ;-)

Mein RT U-Boat ist jetzt fast 8 Jahre alt und ich trau' dem Braten nicht mehr so richtig |kopfkrat  (Übrigens: Ich habe von 2 Jahren einen Beitrag geschrieben, dass ich anstelle von Aquasure den "Plaschbecken-Kleber" vom Baumarkt genommen habe - was soll ich sagen, die Klebestelle hält noch immer!!!).

Ich möchte mir bald ein neues Belly Boat zulegen.

Mike's hochgelobtes Togiak war bisher mein Favorit als RT-Nachfolger. Jetzt habe ich aber in einer Angelzeitschrift (ich weiß nicht mehr welche) gesehen, dass Jenzi ein rotes V-Boat (sieht fast so aus wie das Togiak) herausgebracht hat. In dem Zeitschriftartikel hat das Teil ganz gut abgeschnitten.
Das Togiak kann man im Netz für 209 EUR erstehen und das Jenzi bekomme ich bei meinem Händler für 190 EUR. Preislich also "egal".

Aber was ist mit der Qualität? Kann mir jemand Erfahrungswerte zum Jenzi-Boat geben?

Gruß

Markus

PS: Ich will in jedem Fall noch im November nach Fehmarn


----------



## Kalex (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Hallo Markus,
is ja'n Ding! Genau das wollte ich auch heute schreiben/fragen!
Über das Jenzi findet man leider nichts im Internet, ausser das es in der Fachpresse immer gelobt wird. Mein Händler fährt das Jenzi V-Boat selber und ist davon sehr überzeugt. Zum Togiak haben sich hier ja schon viele positiv geäußert. Den Kurs den Du bei deinen Händler bekommst ist übrigens sehr gut. Meiner kommt mir nur bis 215,- entgegen. 259,- ist glaube ich Listenpreis. Wo würdest Du das Jenzi kaufen?


----------



## CyTrobIc (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Würdest du dein altes denn evtl. verkaufen ?


----------



## T4_Christian (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*



			
				MeFoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was ist mit der Qualität? Kann mir jemand Erfahrungswerte zum Jenzi-Boat geben?


 
Mußt Du mal Locke fragen! Er hat das von dir beschriebene Belly gehabt. Wollte(Will) es auch zu einem guten Kurs verkaufen.Er kann dir bestimmt näheres dazu schreiben!


----------



## MeFoMan (1. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Noch mal zum Thema "Im November nach Fehmarn"

Yeeee-Ha!!!
Ich fahre am Wochenende vom 18. - 20.11.2005 hoch auf die Insel


----------



## MeFoMan (2. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Hi Boardies,

nachdem mein Händler mir das Jenzi V-Boat zur Ansicht besorgt hat, haben wir es gemeinsam im Laden aufgebaut. Was soll ich sagen, ich habe das Teil gleich mitgenommen.

Hier einige Dinge, die mir aufgefallen sind (bisher nur Trocken-Eindrücke):


Das Jenzi verfügt über zwei separate Luftkammern und ist ruck-zuck aufgebaut
Für die Sitzfläche sind 2 dicke Schaumstoffblöcke und für die Rückenlehne ein dickes Schaumstoffteil beigelegt (Passform ist 1A!!!)
Echolot- und Rutenhalter-Halterungen konnte ich 1/1 von meinem RT übernehmen - passt wie angegossen
Breite ist die gleiche wie beim RT
Jenzi ist ca. 30 cm länger
In der Höhe hat das Jenzi ca. 40 cm weniger (Rückenlehen ist beim Jenzi aus Kunststoff und kann angeklappt werden, beim RT hat man noch das Luftkissen im Rücken) 
Der "Schlauch" ist dicker als beim RT (Vorteil)
Die Bodenkonstruktion ist aus sehr festem Gummi/Kunsstoff (Vorteil)
Das Obermaterial ist deutlich dünner als beim RT, scheint aber dennoch strapazierfähig zu sein ( |kopfkrat )
Die Taschen sind jedoch kleiner und "wabbeliger" als beim RT. Da muss ich mir noch was überlegen (Kunststoffkiste als Einsatz - oder so)#d 
Äußere Befestigungsösen (z.B. für Anker, Fischgalgen, Kescher,...) fehlen gänzlich. Auch da muss ich mir noch was überlegen |kopfkrat (wer hat eine Idee?) 
Auf der Unterseite sind Halterungen für "Rucksackgurte", diese waren dem Boot jedoch nicht beigelegt (Mein Händler kümmert sich 'drum)
Ansonsten macht das Jenzi einen sehr soliden Eindruck (Nähte gut verarbeitet, Schläuche passen sauber in die Hülle)

Das solls vorerst gewesen sein. 

Wenn alles klappt, wird meine neue Schlauchjacht am Samstag beim Vertikalfischen in NL eingeweiht werden. Danach kann ich mehr zur Praxistauglichkeit sagen. Und vom 18. - 20.11.2005 bekommt das Teil dann den ersten Salzwasserkontakt :g 

Schönen Abend noch

C U am Wasser

Markus


----------



## Kalex (3. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Hallo Markus,
danke für deinen Bereicht. Genau das wollte ich wissen. Du hast aber einige Nachteile aufgeführt. Ist da vielleicht das Togiak nicht doch die bessere Wahl?#c


----------



## MeFoMan (3. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Hi Kalex,

ich habe mir das Togiak schon häufiger angesehen und denke, dass das Jenzi absolut o.k. ist (wie gesagt, bisher alles Trocken-Meinungen).

Das dünnere Obermaterial relativiert sich durch den dickeren Schlauch. Die vielen Verzurrösen am RT sind zwar nett, aber die meisten braucht man nicht.

Ich denke, es war die richtige Entscheidung, zumal ich einen suuuper Kurs bekommen habe.

C U auf dem Wasser

Markus


----------



## Kalex (3. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Ne klar, falsch war die Entscheidung sicherlich nicht. Ich denke das sind beides sehr gute BB's. Da ich noch keine Erfahrung mit BB's habe, aber kein Schrott kaufen will hinterfrage ich natürlich alle Infos die ich bekommen kann. Zumal ich wahrscheinlich nicht die Chance haben werde die Boote vor dem Kauf in Augenschein zu nehmen. Deshalb um so mehr Danke für deinen Bericht. Vielleicht schreibst Du ja nochmal deine Erfahrung damit, wenn Du auf dem Wasser warst. Im Internet gibt es derzeit solche Erfahrungsberichte noch nicht.

Gruß
Shorty


----------



## MichaelB (3. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Moin,

ich bin ja auch mal um das Jenzi von Locke herum geschlichen, fand aber die fehlenden Ösen einen gravierenden Nachteil - wo befestigt man Stringer und Anker? |kopfkrat 
Die fehlenden Taschen fand ich ebenfalls von Nachteil...

Zwischen Sitz und Bug ist das Jenzi bis auf eine (oder zwei?) kleine Ablauföffnungen geschlossen - es schwappt zwar keine Welle von unten an den Sitz, wenn aber mal ein/zwei größere Wellen herein schwappen, laufen die auch nicht so schnell wieder ab...

Ich bin froh, mich für´s Togiak entschieden zu haben #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kalex (4. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Hallo Michael, kannst Du mir hier, vielleicht auch per PN, die Vorteile des Togiaks gegenüber Jenzi sagen? Ich habe keine möglichkeit mir das Togiak mal anzuschauen und würde blind auf Eure Meinungen bauen.

Habe mir gestern ein BB von Guideline angesehen. Bauart wie das Togiak aber mit einem 4 Kammer System. Das fand ich schon ziemlich interressant. Kostet aber auch 250,- Euronen. Kennt jemand das BB von Guidline? Ich habe davon vorher noch nie gehört. Ist eine schwedische Marke die auf dem Fliegenfischer Markt wohl sehr bekannt sein sollen.


----------



## MichaelB (4. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Moin,

da ich das Jenzi auch nur vom Anschaun her kenne, sind die Vorteile, die ich beim Togiak sehe, eben die erwähnten...

Frag mal Locke, der weiß genauer Bescheid weil er beide gepaddelt hat #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## bigslizer (5. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Moin,
hab mir vor kurzem ein Togoiak  bei CABELAS aus den Staaten gekauft.
bin damit absolut zufrieden, Top verarbeitet, jede menge Stauraum ohne Pumpe nachzupumpen, und dank des günstigen $ Kurses erschwinglich.(159€)


----------



## Foxman (5. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

nen kumprl von mi hat das togiak...ist fantstisch das ding...echt sau geil!^^
also...ich würde es nehemn hätte ich nicht mein jenzi bb!^^ aber nicht das siehe oben...sonder das u-boo!^^


----------



## Pilkman (5. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*



			
				Foxman schrieb:
			
		

> nen kumprl von mi hat das togiak...ist fantstisch das ding...echt sau geil!^^
> also...ich würde es nehemn hätte ich nicht mein jenzi bb!^^ aber nicht das siehe oben...sonder das u-boo!^^



Hallo Foxman,

macht es wirklich soviel Arbeit, seine Postings vor dem Absenden noch einmal auf korrekte Schreibweise zu überprüfen? |kopfkrat 

Teilweise sind Deine geistigen Ergüsse wirklich nur mit Mühe zu entziffern... #d ... das kann es ja wohl echt nicht sein...


----------



## Truttafriend (6. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Ich geb dir völlig recht Markus #6



@ Foxman
Gehört einfach zur Netiquette


----------



## MeFoMan (6. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Hi,

ich war am Samstag erstmals mit dem Jenzi auf dem Wasser (See in NL), ich habe zwar keinen Fisch gefangen, kann jetzt was zum Jenzi im Praxistest sagen:


Die wabbeligen Taschen habe ich durch einen Kunststoffeinsatz in den Griff bekommen
Den Fischgalgen habe ich an den Gewebegeösen an der linken Seite befestigt
Den Anker habe ich auf der rechten Seite an den Gewebeösen befestigt (mit Gummiseil als Puffer)
Das Boot liegt kippstabil im Wasser
Sitzposition und Rückenlehe sind bequem und stabil
Lässt sich leicht manövrieren
Das Boot ist deutlich schneller als das RT-U-Boat

Den Salzwassertest muss es aber noch vom 18. - 20.11.2005 auf Fehmarn bestehen
;-)

C U auf dem Wasser

Markus


----------



## Kalex (7. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Klingt als wärst Du ganz zufrieden damit. Bin gespannt auf den Salzwassertest.


----------



## Main-Schleuse (7. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Zum Jenzi V-Boot,

kann ich nur sagen bewärtes gefärbt und abgekupfert.
Das Jenzi V-Boot wie auch das Creek Company ODC420 ist eine Kopie vom
Outcastboot. Das wäre nicht weiter schlimm denn es ist ein fantastisches Boot.
Jedoch haben beide Hersteller nicht den Preis kopiert


----------



## Foxman (7. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

ok, absofort werde ich das machen!
Die fehler kommen aber nur durch mein ungekontes schnell schreiben, ich hätte dne artikel jetzt auch verbessern können, aber ich ahbe es gelassen!
ok, das am Rande!
was kostet denn das jenzi v boat?


----------



## Waldemar (7. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

@Pilkman:
Krümelkk...
Hast Du schon mal was von LRS. gehöhrt.
Mit etwas Phantasie ist das doch gazn eifnach zu lseen.


----------



## Rausreißer (7. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Mal ein bisschen OFf Topic:
@Foxman , ich denke das geht so klar hier.

Schreibe doch mal Dein Alter und Deinen Wohnort in Dein Profil
und du bekommst hier die besten Tipps zum fischen, die Du finden kannst.#6 
Und son bisschen auf die/Deine Umgangsform schauen.

Nix für ungut :m   und frage den Jungs mal ruhig nen Loch in den Bauch.
Und wenn irgendeiner Deine Frage überlesen hat:
Schicke demjenigen einfach eine PN.

Gernot#h


----------



## Tangläufer (8. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

@MeFoMan

Hallo,
bislang war ich im Wasser nur zu Fuß unterwegs, jetzt bin ich auch auf der Suche nach einem Belly mit einem guten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.

Hatte mir gerade „zum Antesten“ ein BB-Set von der ANGEL-DOMÄNE schicken lassen. Wirklich alles dabei: Wathose, Watgürtel, Doppelhubpumpe, Tasche, Belly  -  für 150,- € statt 235,- €. Vom Preis also recht interessant, gerade für den Einstieg.
Die Wathose machte einen ganz guten Eindruck, bei Gürtel und Pumpe kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen.
Aber beim Belly ......
Die Außenhülle war total „verschnitten“. (Bei einer Jeanshose würden die Seitennähte über die Kniescheibe verlaufen). Der Sitz und die Ablagefläche sind im aufgepumpten Zustand total schief. 
Bei der sich anschließenden Reklamation machte die Angel-Domäne überhaupt keine Probleme (Lob). Man hat mir umgehend eine zweite Außenhülle zugeschickt. Die alte Außenhülle sollte ich entsorgen. Es würde sich nicht lohnen, sie zurück zu schicken.
Tja, leider war die zweite Hülle genauso „verschnitten“ wie die erste. 
Habe jetzt das ganze Set zurück geschickt. Auch das ging völlig problem- und kostenlos. 

Jetzt bin ich wieder bzw. immer noch ohne Belly. Daher interessiert mich das von Dir erworbene Belly von Jenzi doch sehr.
Wo hast Du es gekauft ? 
Ich sehe, dass Du aus dem Münsterland kommst. Ich wohne in Osnabrück und arbeite in Münster. Daher, denke ich, könnte ich Deinen Dealer einmal persönlich kontaktieren.

Bin dankbar für eine Rückmeldung !

Gruß !

Tangläufer


----------



## Havorred01 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Moin Jungs !!


Ich dachte mir, da ich jetzt gerade Weihnachtsgeld bekommen habe und keine Lust mehr habe am Wasser so viel zu latschen ( Bin ja Faul|bla: ), fahre ich mal nach Bremen zu meinem lieblings Angelladen, um mir dort ein Belly Boat zu kaufen. Ein Boardie hier, hat ja geschrieben das es dort eins gäbe. Irgentwann ist halt immer das erste mal. 
Ich habe mir das Belly von Guideline gekauft. Es ist fast so, wie das Togiak,ich find's rund um gelungen, 4 Luftkammern, der Bezug ist aus 1000er Nylon und ja, viele Taschen und Ösen zum befestigen von diversen Utensilien. Kann's als Rucksack tragen. Man soll auch höher sitzen als wie'm Togiak. Zum Togiak kann ich nichts sagen und zum Jenzi auch nicht aber als alternative sollte man sich das Belly Guideline anschauen wenn die Möglichkeit besteht. Ich habe mal aus spass zwei Bilder hoch geladen. 
Im Dezember kommt evtl. noch ein Praxistest. Bis dahin!

http://www.trout-fishing.org/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1145&osCsid=63a72f8f95d86ec8729e89926f772558

Gruß Christian


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

@ Havorred01

Hauptsache die Mietzekatze hat nicht in einem unbeobaqchteten Moment die Aussenhülle testen wollen |supergri |supergri 
Sieht nicht schlecht aus (halt wie das Togi).
Auf den Salzwasserbericht bin ich echt gespannt #h


----------



## Kalex (17. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

@havvored01
Habe mir dieses BB auch angeschaut. Übrigens auch in Bremen bei deinem Lieblingshändler! War auch sehr angetan vom Guideline. Das mit den 4 Kammern fand ich besonders interessant. Als ich mir das näher anschaute, konnte ich aber zwar 4 Ventile, aber keine 4 Kammern erkennen.
Wie ist es dann denn nun. Tatsächlich ein 4 Kammersystem? Wenn ja ist das bisher mein Favourit an BB's. Habe im Internet aber auch schon gelesen das es nur ein 2 Kammersystem ist.
Kannst Du Licht in die Sache bringen. Du bist der erste den ich kenne der ein Guideline hat.


----------



## MichaelB (17. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Moin,

auf den ersten Blick wirklich ein Togi mit anderem Namen - aber sehe ich das richtig, daß das Teilchen eine dicke bequeme Rückenlehne hat?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kalex (17. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Als ich drauf sas, wirkte es recht bequem. Habe aber kein Vergleich.
Die Lehne ist glaube ich zum aufpumpen. Das Gute daran ist die Querstrebe hinterm Sitz. Das bringt Stabilität.


----------



## Havorred01 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Moin Jungs !!

|wavey: @Dorschdiggler: Hatte feuchte hände als ich sah, das sie dort drauf gesprungen war. Aber naja Katzen sind halt neugierig. 

|wavey: @MichaelB: Die Rückenlehne ist,wie Kalex schon sagte, aufzupumpen und mit Rückenquerstrebe, die auch so wie die Lehne ansich zu verstellen ist. das Gesäss Teil pumpt man auch mit Luft voll. Ich weiss jetzt nicht wie es beim Togiak ist, aber man sitzt hier richtig hoch. 

|wavey: @Kalex: Das Belly soll vier Kammern haben, hat es auch, nur nicht nebeneinander, sondern übereinander. Die hintere Kammer ist aber bedeutend kleiner. Man bemerkt sie erst richtig, wenn die erste bzw. die vodere Kammer keine Luft mehr hat. Find ich ganz gut, nur man muss immer vorne anfangen beim pumpen, fängt man hinten an verschliesst der Schauch das Ventil vorne.

In Bremen gibt es glaube ich nur einen Laden der solche Sachen überhaupt hat.#6 

Jetzt brauch ich noch ne Handpumpe Flossen und Anker, die waren nicht mit drinn, soviel verdient man im Rettungsdienst dann auch nicht :c 
Könnt noch tipps gebrauchen, was für Flossen man nehmen sollte

gruß Christian


----------



## Kalex (17. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Hallo havorred01,
was musstest Du bei dem Händler in Huchting den für das Boot hinblättern?
Mir sagte er 259,- statt 279,-.

Grüße aus Bremen/Lesum


----------



## MeFoMan (17. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Hi,

habe einige PNs bekommen.

Hier die Info für alle:

Ich habe für das Jenzi V-Boat 195,- EUR bezahlt.

Händer:
Bettings Mühle ("Werner" aus der Angelabteilung)
48683 Ahaus
Tel.: 02561 42 90 99 - 0


Gruß

Markus

PS: Morgen hat mein Jenzi Salzwasserpremiere


----------



## Kalex (17. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Du Glücklicher! Danke für die Info!


----------



## Havorred01 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Moin Moin !!

@Kalex: das Belly hat 250,- gekostet. :l Wenn du noch eins haben willst, musst du wohl vorher anrufen, ich denke nicht das er noch ein weiteres hat. Zumindest von Guideline, die RT-Dinger hat er noch rum fliegen. 
P.S. Doppelhub-Luftpumpe gibts bei Campingwelt Kriete für 11,95 € 

@Mefoman: Man guter Kurs für das Jenzi-Belly #6 viel spaß im Salzwasser !!


Gruß Christian


----------



## peter II (17. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

bei garage-toys gibt es das Togiak für 130 Dollar, in Euro also noch weniger.....+Zoll+Porto etc
Versteh nicht wo viele der Meinung sind das das Ding gut ist hier "alle irgendwas" kaufen.
Ich würde eher nicht mit irgend was neuem ( abgeguckten) herumexperminetieren; wobei natürlich nicht gesagt ist, dass dies Dinger schlechter sein müssen....#h


----------



## Kalex (18. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

@Havorred01
250,- ist ein guter Kurs. Werde mich rechtzeitig anmelden, brauche nämlich zwei!
Camping Kriete? Der in OHZ Richtung Ohlenstedt?
@peterII
Das mit garage-toys habe ich mir schon überlegt und nach shipping cost gefragt. Lohnt sich nicht wirklich, da der Service nicht dabei ist. So gehe ich zu meinen Händler und bekomme Ersatz wenn etwas mit dem BB ist. Das ist mir sehr wichtig, da aus Schaden klug geworden.


----------



## Havorred01 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

Moin !

@peterII : Du hast sicherlich irgentwie Recht, aber wenn man sich nicht sicher ist was man nehmen sollte kann man sich hier guten Rat holen. Umsonst gibt es solche Foren nicht. Werde evtl. auch was in den Staaten bestellen, aber weißt Du genau was dort an Porto+ZOLL! am Ende heraus kommt? 112€+zoll+versand =150-170€? und Garantie? willst es im Ernstfall in die Staaten schicken? Ich nicht, ich habe mein Belly zum guten Preis bekommen, so brauchte ich nicht in den Staaten bestellen. Mir ist es doch egal, und wenn die alle anderen sich das Guideline holen. Weiss ich wenigstens das ich jemanden mit meinem entschluss geholfen habe. :m außerdem habe ich nicht soviel Geld zum herum experimentieren, leider!! :c 
Aber jeder muss selber wissen was er möchte oder was nicht  
@kalex: Beim Bahnhof in Burg, bei Reno vorbei richtung Real (Ihlpohl)

gruß christian


----------



## Kalex (18. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

@christian
cool da kann ich zu fuss hingehen.
Schön mal jemanden aus meiner Ecke hier anzutreffen.#6


----------



## peter II (18. November 2005)

*AW: Togiak vs Jenzi V*

.... ich habe auch kein geld zu verschenken (leider)... deshalb habe ich ja schon häufiger den Tipp gegeben wo es gut zu kaufen ist.... und wenn es kaputt geht... wo meint ihr kriegt der deutsche Händler die Ersatzteile her...mir wäre es natürlich auch lieber ich würde es bei meinen Angelladen kaufen!!!!!.... aber der konnte/ wollte es nicht beschaffen.... petri heil#6


----------

